# Anyone use FROMM brand dog food?



## fordiesel69 (Jul 11, 2014)

http://frommfamily.com/products/product-guide/#animal=dog&age=21&weight=69&activity=3

Walked by a huge display of this food at the feed mill and was wondering what the general opinion is of this..... A local vet swears by it as the best, and the only thing he feeds his dogs.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Me! I'm actually going back to it in a couple weeks! 
(I went through a big experiment with Purina Beyond and Hills Ideal Balance, and after 3 months, I'm not happy!)

Anyway, I agree with your vet. I have only fed the 4-star line, but I'm planning on trying out the gold line as well. The dogs had gorgeous, soft, fluffy coats, no itching, decent poops, good skin (my yeast prone dog was perfect). 

I'm not sure how I feel about their newer additions- the pork and peas and the lamb and lentils. The price is way high. 

But, I love Fromm here.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I feed the Classic Adult formula pretty regularly in my random rotation (aka- buy one of a few brands I like at whatever store is most convenient when I need food). I've feed several foster dogs on it and all of them switched easily to it without issues. One of my friends has a very picky, very sensitive stomached Great Pyr/Golden mix and he not only chowed down on the Classic but didn't have an upset stomach from it.

It is simple, affordable, and the company has a good reputation. It is a best seller at my friend's boutique pet shop and very well liked by many customers there.

My only minor complaint about the Classic formula is that it is a little lower in protein than I prefer but I feed a few raw meals per week and I think that it balances well that way.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I have fed it and liked it. The only reason I don't feed it anymore is that the kibble are tiny and I like to use kibble for food toys and things, so it didn't work for me.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been feeding Fromm for the better part of a year now. I rotate between formulas each bag. My dog and the fosters have all done well on it with the exception of the duck and sweet potato, my dog did not do well on that one so we haven't bought it again. Still not sure if it was the duck or the sweet potato that disagreed with him but not really worried about it either. 

I was thinking about switching to another brand after getting my free bag, buy 12 get one free promotion, but the other foods with similar promotions where all significantly more expensive at the boutique I shop at. 

Each formula seems to have a different shape and sized kibble and I agree with elrohwen that they are mostly pretty small. This does make dispensing toys a bit annoying but I've already abandoned all but my tricky ball because Jubel ends up damaging all the others to fast. The tricky ball isn't as challenging as some others but I don't have to replace them very often like the other dispensing toys I've liked.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

I've fed both of my dogs Fromm Gold food (Reduced Activity then Puppy) and been very happy with it. I'm currently using Dr. Tims but just to provide some variety and definitely plan to rotate with Fromm Gold Adult.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I've been rotating between Dr. Tims, TOTW, and Fromm and have been happy with all of them. Charlie had some stomach problems when we slowly switched from TOTW Pacific Stream Puppy to Fromm duck and sweet potato, but I think the timing was a coincidence and most likely unrelated. He's still on Fromm now and doing well. His eyes are very clear, no itching or tummy problems. He did terribly on Blue Buffalo puppy with gunky eyes, throwing up his food, diarrhea, and very itchy skin. I'm very glad I switched!


----------



## Monch (Nov 16, 2008)

I swear by it.

Years ago started the dachshund pup on it and two years ago the rescue hound became a consumer!

The rescue now gets only the Pork and Applesauce. All the while the vet has ratified the quality of the product. 

Recently hired a trainer for the rescue boy and the trainer also ratified the product. She was concerned about a too-high protien content and the product was right where she wants it to be.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I feed it. My dogs like it. I feed mostly raw, but when I do kibble, it Fromm Salmon.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I've heard almost nothing but good things about Fromm. Not just the food, but the company. My dog did VERY well on the grain inclusive, except for excess eye boogers. I'm trying the grain free (4 star) out shortly, so we'll see how that goes. I actually prefer the smaller kibble size, because I use it for training and such. She is a food inhaler, so the smaller the better. 

When she was a puppy I tried the Gold puppy formula, and her stools were too soft. It might have just been too rich for her.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i'm constantly switching my dog's kibble and can food. i've tried Fromm and everything was fine.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

My dog eats only Fromm and he does great on it! I change up the flavors every time.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I love Fromm, good food and a good company.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I really really love Fromm, and I keep wanting to love it, but the few times I've used it, I just am not happy with it for Jackson. We fed it for about 6 months- tried a few different flavors. Jackson didn't keep good muscle tone on it, and his poops were always a bit too soft for my 'liking', usually had excess eye boogers as well. I think the ingredient lists are just a bit too complicated. I'd actually like to try the Classic but the bags only come in 15+lbs and I don't need that much all at once for one little dog lol. I keep wanting to give it another chance though for some reason, haha, I guess I just really want it to work... lol. I do know that Jackson ate the Beef flavor GF one like it was crack for a while. He loved that stuff.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

I love Fromm, as a food and a company. I rotate through brands a lot, right now only one of my dogs is on Fromm (Gold Adult)... generally the results I get are soft, shiny coats, small/firm poop, no eye boogers or odors etc. etc. and the dogs LOVE the food. I really love the Gold line... the price helps.  When I worked at a pet food store it was always my go-to recommendation because the company is reputable, most people can afford the food, and most dogs do very well on it.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I really really love Fromm, and I keep wanting to love it, but the few times I've used it, I just am not happy with it for Jackson. We fed it for about 6 months- tried a few different flavors. Jackson didn't keep good muscle tone on it, and his poops were always a bit too soft for my 'liking', usually had excess eye boogers as well. I think the ingredient lists are just a bit too complicated. I'd actually like to try the Classic but the bags only come in 15+lbs and I don't need that much all at once for one little dog lol. I keep wanting to give it another chance though for some reason, haha, I guess I just really want it to work... lol. I do know that Jackson ate the Beef flavor GF one like it was crack for a while. He loved that stuff.


Haha Britt, that fits in with what we tell people all the time. Not all "good" foods are good for all dogs. Jackson just has to be difficult and not thrive on the food YOU like hehe.


----------



## siulongluiy (Oct 11, 2013)

Oatmeal has been on a rotation between Fromm and Acana for say 2 years now! No complaints. He is only on the Grain Free lines though, I also change up the flavours within the lines so that he gets a little variety. 

I feel that since he's been on Fromm his weight is very well controlled and maintained and his stool is very nice and solid.

Good luck with what you choose!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

dagwall said:


> Haha Britt, that fits in with what we tell people all the time. Not all "good" foods are good for all dogs. Jackson just has to be difficult and not thrive on the food YOU like hehe.


Lol, exactly! I still haven't tried the lamb/lentil formula yet, haha! So I guess there's a CHANCE?!? LOL... no, it's not like he's really done 'horrible' on any food, but it's little things that *I* notice that normal pet owners probably wouldn't, or wouldn't care about, hehe.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Another thumbs-up for Fromm here! I have been using the Gold adult and am *really* happy with the results. Coats and stools are fantastic (even improved from the grain-free food I was previously feeding), and the price is great from Chewy. I do add in some fresh protein daily (meat, eggs, yogurt, etc).


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Lol, exactly! I still haven't tried the lamb/lentil formula yet, haha! So I guess there's a CHANCE?!? LOL... no, it's not like he's really done 'horrible' on any food, but it's little things that *I* notice that normal pet owners probably wouldn't, or wouldn't care about, hehe.


Jubel liked and did well on the lamb and lentil. Of course Jubel LIKES everything so that doesn't say much but he doesn't do well on everything.


----------



## Mark L (Jun 11, 2020)

fordiesel69 said:


> http://frommfamily.com/products/product-guide/#animal=dog&age=21&weight=69&activity=3
> 
> Walked by a huge display of this food at the feed mill and was wondering what the general opinion is of this..... A local vet swears by it as the best, and the only thing he feeds his dogs.


Have used this brand of dog food with my 3 Afghan Hounds (kibble form) and have had no issues. Dogs seem to love the taste and have few visits to the vet. In my opinion, a quality and nutritious diet.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

6-year-old thread.


----------

